# Whats your car and age?



## mattjonescardiff

Seriously how longs it been since someone posted in the wales section......

We need a new topic. How old is everyone, what car do you drive, and what car do you want next?

I'll start it off. I'm 26 and drive a Honda Prelude 2.2 VTEC. Next car..... maybe a Z3 2.8 or an old merc........


----------



## -ROM-

25, 07 Audi A3, 170Ps TDI. Next i want to go back to something petrol as these days the price difference between diesel and petrol means you ahve to do a stupiud amount of miles each year to get a saving.


----------



## scooby73

I'm 34 and drive an 04 Impreza STI PPP, and want a Impreza Type 25 or spec C type RAR next.


----------



## isherdholi

24, 2001 BMW 320i (2.2 straight 6) SE Saloon


----------



## chris l

19 with a 52 plate 3door focus zetec 1.6


----------



## antony_Dannatt

24, 2006 VW passat Estate diesel looking to get a BMW 3 SERIES 318d M Sport Estate


----------



## swordjo

24 got an 04 Leon Cupra TDI, a 98 Alfa 146Ti and a 98 Rover 214 :lol:

Fancy a S3 next (last shape).. and maybe a Alfa GTV.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

46 supra TT , dont want anything else oh and my van


----------



## DPN

Here are my three :thumb:

1991 Mitsubishi GTO TT
1997 BMW 323i SE
2008 Fiat Scudo


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Lets see some photos of your cars guys.

I like the sound of an alfa GTV V6 as a next car.

There's some nice cars knocking round. That Supra must be pretty fast Peter - kept standard or modified?


----------



## swordjo

Not got any of the Alfa yet as I only got it yesterday and it needs a major detailing..look out for it in the showroom soon though:

the Leon..


----------



## DPN

mattjonescardiff said:


> Lets see some photos of your cars guys.
> 
> I like the sound of an alfa GTV V6 as a next car.
> 
> There's some nice cars knocking round. That Supra must be pretty fast Peter - kept standard or modified?


Here is one of my GTO at last weekends TOTB event


----------



## gtvlew

I'm 36 here are my cars

2005 Clio 182










2007 Clio 2.0 138 VVT dynamique S 6 speed










One for Mattjonescardiff
My old GTV V6 24V


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^^^^^^nice!

You weren't living in cardiff when you had the gtv were you? There was always a red one parked outside a house that looked like that in pontprennau?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

few cosmetic mods engines stock ,


----------



## Marcus_RS4

Xyzabc


----------



## swordjo

haha neither did I, ah well I posted anyway!


----------



## Brazo

rmorgan84 said:


> 25, 07 Audi A3, 170Ps TDI. Next i want to go back to something petrol as these days the price difference between diesel and petrol means you ahve to do a stupiud amount of miles each year to get a saving.


I don't agree what is the difference at present 10p?

That equates to roughly a £7 saving on £80 worth of fuel

Given Diesel MPG's can be nearly twice that of petrol like for like cars its ano brainer imo!


----------



## Huw

37 years old and this is my daily drive.



















If I've been bad then I'm forced to drive this


----------



## Taaffy

40 years young and have .....

No plans to change any of these ........


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

you always get one .lol

nice cars :car:


----------



## evobaz

I think there's a few threads similar to this already.

I'm 29 and this is my car. Its just a weekend toy as i've got another couple of cars for everyday use.


----------



## Taaffy

Is it standard or ............a lion in wolf's clothes.........hehe.


----------



## evobaz

Taaffy said:


> Is it standard or ............a lion in wolf's clothes.........hehe.


Whos? Mine?


----------



## -ROM-

Brazo said:


> I don't agree what is the difference at present 10p?
> 
> That equates to roughly a £7 saving on £80 worth of fuel
> 
> Given Diesel MPG's can be nearly twice that of petrol like for like cars its ano brainer imo!


It's nearer 20p per litre round here and while you will still be saving the difference is now not enough for me to warrant that diesel clatter!


----------



## Taaffy

evobaz said:


> Whos? Mine?


Yep ...nice motor, is it just 286 ish bhp or considerably more :driver:


----------



## evobaz

Taaffy said:


> Yep ...nice motor, is it just 286 ish bhp or considerably more :driver:


Thanks mate:thumb:

Its currently 293 BHP at the wheels which equates to between 330 - 380 at the flywheel depending on which conversion factor you use. I don't think its anywhere near 380. I reckon its probably about 350bhp.

Got some plans for next year. Started stockpiling some parts (i.e. new cams, bigger turbo, bigger intercooler etc) so this time next year should hopefully be 430ish


----------



## GeeBee

45 and got the Cruiser for weekends and shows, and the Ford Probe for my daily driver



















Not really thinking of buying anything else at the moment, lack of space ....


----------



## Taaffy

evobaz said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:
> 
> Its currently 293 BHP at the wheels which equates to between 330 - 380 at the flywheel depending on which conversion factor you use. I don't think its anywhere near 380. I reckon its probably about 350bhp.
> 
> Got some plans for next year. Started stockpiling some parts (i.e. new cams, bigger turbo, bigger intercooler etc) so this time next year should hopefully be 430ish


Always loved Mitsu Evo's ....had a scooby when they were first facelifted in 1998 but never had the pleasure of owning an Evo ......

With 430 bhp I'll move out of the way *if* I see you coming ....:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

Taaffy said:


> Always loved Mitsu Evo's ....had a scooby when they were first facelifted in 1998 but never had the pleasure of owning an Evo ......
> 
> With 430 bhp I'll move out of the way *if* I see you coming ....:thumb:


Cheers mate

Here's one of my brothers Scoob. Its a Version 2 sti 555


----------



## SG-22

Age: *22* Drive: *BMW 320CI SE* Next Car: *Aston Martin DB9 *(what!...a man can dream lol)


----------



## Taaffy

evobaz said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Here's one of my brothers Scoob. Its a Version 2 sti 555


I fancied a 22B but when I changed the standard Impreza. But a Porsche 993 replaced it.......the rest as they say is History .....too many cars and too much money spent and worth every penny spent.


----------



## mad_man_georgie

57 - 2007
Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 SXI


----------



## taffy

I'm 35 and I drive an 08 Vauxhall Zafira 1.9cdti sri.


----------



## Brazo

evobaz said:


> I think there's a few threads similar to this already.
> 
> I'm 29 and this is my car. Its just a weekend toy as i've got another couple of cars for everyday use.


So why are you called EVOBAZ?


----------



## evobaz

Brazo said:


> So why are you called EVOBAZ?


Correct:thumb:


----------



## bigsi

well im thirty something late...

i drive a 24 year old turbo esprit. i wont bore you with the details as most of you know about the car etc.. and how fistideous i am with cleaning it. as for my next car, i just use the wifes c5

however as you havent seen the interior work i have done i will add that as well.

old interior

















new interior work

















and the car


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

age 31 and drive an audi a3 1.8 turbo sport 









1994 nissan skyline drift car 2.5 turbo








and just bought a little sierra 2.0 dohc as a prodject


----------



## Phil H

awesome motors!


----------



## W3LSH

I'm 23 and drive a Mk2 Golf G60 or the works derv


----------



## xyber

26, Supercharged Golf VR6


----------



## Scud

28yrs old with a 2004 Evolution 8 FQ330.


Got to get some tidy pics done tho.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

W3LSH said:


>


very tidy.

Some great photos guys, and a cool variety of cars. Keep them coming!


----------



## MickeyH

33 and an RX8 231 and a Nissan Navara


----------



## antwan

35, Driving a '00 Classic Mini Cooper sport (pic's later), a '96 toyota starlet ( import) and my '52 VW transporter. ( Plus I get to drive all sorts of interesting things in work)


----------



## gtidriver

hi im 32 and ive got a 05 05 golf gti in candy white also got a 08 57 pearl black renault espace looking to change them soon though.


----------



## netstar

Im 24, and currently have a Vectra VXR: Which is a regualr visitor to the creator of this thread 

Next car is a black VXR8, which will be immediatly supercharged  or something else with a V8.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Wahey! Hiya Matt. Good to see you visiting DW.



netstar said:


> Next car is a black VXR8, which will be immediatly supercharged  or something else with a V8.


I'll hold you to that!


----------



## bilabonic

34 years, feeling 74 after just getting back of hols.


----------



## mondeodragon

ford mondeo mk3 hatch, panther black, 2003 on a 52 plate


----------



## Glossmax

Well my current car looks like it's going to be written off due to being hit up the rear, so that leaves me driving the old Van around and I'm not going to post that up.
So here's a few of my favourites in the past:

Alfa GTV 3.0L


The Blue one is mine (3 points if you know what it is):


MG Midget, Had this at the age of 17:


Some great cars in this thread :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^^^^^^cool cars Pug.

No idea what the american thing is, looks good though.

Good idea with posting up old cars you've owned. Let's see who else can dog out photos of their old cars?................


----------



## Huw

Glossmax said:


> The Blue one is mine (3 points if you know what it is):


That looks like the original Capri, 1961 or 1962 from my (fading) memory. Nice car Paul, not seen that around.


----------



## Huw

mattjonescardiff;1007498
Good idea with posting up old cars you've owned. Let's see who else can dog out photos of their old cars?................[/QUOTE said:


> Mine might be a bit boring
> Past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a picture of the first one I had.


----------



## Glossmax

Huw said:


> That looks like the original Capri, 1961 or 1962 from my (fading) memory. Nice car Paul, not seen that around.


The 3 points are yours (old git showing your age), don't spend them all at once 

Yes it was a late Consul Classic Capri. One of Ford's few failures in that era. The non Capri version has a back window similar too the Anglia. The running gear & suspension later became the basis of the Mk1 Cortina.

Any more classics out there?


----------



## Glossmax

mattjonescardiff said:


> ^^^^^^^^^cool cars Pug.
> 
> No idea what the american thing is, looks good though.
> 
> Good idea with posting up old cars you've owned. Let's see who else can dog out photos of their old cars?................


Thanks Matt
I had to put the Alfa up for you!
I'll try and find a photo of my Z3 for you as well.


----------



## ric type r

Age 68, 
Car civic type r nhb 
Next car probably an invalid carriage


----------



## davidrogers190

21 and here are my previous cars
























And use to be insured on this until it got sold









Now I have a van as I dont really need a car but hopefully getting one of these next year


----------



## Huw

Glossmax said:


> The 3 points are yours (old git showing your age), don't spend them all at once
> 
> Yes it was a late Consul Classic Capri. One of Ford's few failures in that era. The non Capri version has a back window similar too the Anglia. The running gear & suspension later became the basis of the Mk1 Cortina.
> 
> Any more classics out there?


Cheeky sod  that car was built before I was born, I just had a heavy paper round. Honest. What year was it & have you still got it Paul?

Not mine, sadly, went to France a few years back with this lot, the other E-types were out playing at the time, there was also an XK150 in attendance, three owners from new. Steve the owner of the red E-type was gutted when he clipped the kiosk at Portsmouth ferry terminal. The car can be seen driving around Llanelli on a regular basis.


----------



## Roy47

too close to 50 for my liking 

my pride and joy










wife's shopping trolley


----------



## Adrian996

Hi folks!

This is my first post here. I first got into the detailing lark about 5 years ago - and am hoping to learn a lot from you lot!

Anyway - I'm Adrian, from Swansea, 38yrs old and here's the car...

(Can anyone tell me how to make the pic appear within the post?)


----------



## Scud

Here you go mate looks a bit better instead of clicking links.




Very nice car m8 and welcome to DW by the way.


----------



## pits

20 and currently have this
Mitsubishi Legnum VR4, Twinturbo V6 2.5, 4wd, active yaw control rear diff same as the evo. 








also have use off
3.7 litre Jeep limited edition









4litre TWR spec Jaguar X300 XJ6s









and the odd ocassion i get to take this out
BMW 840, its pretty much immaculate, one owner FBMWSH, previous owner loved it so much, that when they brought out the new 4.4 litre V8 he paid BMW put a brand new one into it for more power


----------



## xxQuartzxx

43 and this


----------



## pits

ive got a UK300 booked in. apparently only one of 40 odd left


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Okay - scanned a few old snaps and here's my car history

1998, 16 years of age and I was let loose on a Peugeot Zenith 50cc:









First car a couple of years later, a brand new Ford Ka:









After that I went to a C reg Mk1 fiesta 1.1 during the hard times of Uni. No photos sorry (I think it would have collapsed at the strain of a photo being taken).

Next car was a brand new Fiesta 1.4 Zetec in 2003. Came with 2 years free insurance which was handy:









Managed to scrape through uni without spending a penny of my student loan so 6 months later I decided to chop in the Fiesta and buy a Z3 2.8. Only kept it 6 months but loved it:









Looking for my first house meant bye-bye to the Z3. Consoled myself with another 6 cylinder. A Calibra V6 Special Edition 9. Handling like a barge but it had great spec and for the money it had a certain road presence. Also got my private plate:










Eventually found a house but the budget was tight so even the Cally had to go. Moved on to my dad's 98 1.8D fiesta. Sounded like a milkfloat but it got me from a-b. Again, no photos sorry.

Eventually got settled in the house (about 2006 now) and I bought my fiance's mum's C Class off her. First owned by Colin Jackson, and it had leather which is super super rare on on AMG W202 C Classes. A totally awesome car, bombproof in every way.










Engagement time and I needed money for the rock. You guessed it - bye bye car! Bought an old Mazda 323F 1.8 from a work colleague to be going on with. Had a pretty nippy engine, quite good fun to drive actually:









I also used my fiance's old 1.0 Suzuki Swift for about 6 months then found a completely original Prelude 2.2 UK VTEC with 16 services under it's belt from Honda. Couldn't resist and here we are!:









I only wish I could revisit some of my old cars and put into practice the Detailing techniques I've learnt since... Oh well. Once the wedding's all done plans are to get a GTV V6 or something similar. Fingers crossed nothing else crops up!


----------



## littlejack

Hi guys im 34 and drive 52 plate focus MP3








As for my next car can't make my mind up between vectra sri or L200 warrior


----------



## Needs a clean

xxQuartzxx said:


> 43 and this


:doublesho:doublesho Lovin this car!!!!! :argie::argie:


----------



## Rikimaru

Some really great cars in this thread. Loving the one above.

Well I'm 32 and drive a V5 STi Type RA Ltd (392/1000).




























Prior to that i drove another scoob;










Before i came to Japan I had and escort, a Vauxhall, 2 VW's and a BMW but I'm now a Jap convert.

Next car is a toughey. Wouldn't have minded an Evo VI but prefer the RA so probably be a Spec C Type RA/R or, if I'm feeling adventurous, a Skyline R34.


----------



## Eeloe

i wished i lived in japan!

I'v only ever had one car that wasn't Jap

a clio 172 mk2...and i hated it!

jap cars are the way forward

I'v had numberous Honda's Type R's and many vtecs

a skyline turbo
currently have a VTI ek4 civic and an RX7

only 23 not bad going!


----------



## saxoboy07

Hey:wave: my names Wayne, i'm 19 and drive a Saxo Vtr, lowered 50mm, white s wheels and lower strut brace Here's some pictures of my pride and joy:thumb:


----------



## al_lotus

26 - Lotus Elise S2

I need some better pics lol


----------



## Scud

Liking that al, very nice colour too.


----------



## Guest

Hey im Sam, 16 in December, hopfully getting a 2002-2003 Focus 1.6 Ghia Saloon about june/july next year as my first car. Managed to find insurance for £1200 which is exactly the same as a 1.8 Escort GTi :lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Some great cars guys - keep them coming!


----------



## W3LSH

mattjonescardiff said:


> very tidy.
> 
> Some great photos guys, and a cool variety of cars. Keep them coming!


cheers :thumb:


----------



## 94Luke

Hey, I'm Luke, 14, and this is my project that will be completed in about 4-5 years lol
(the car is also 14 years aswell )


----------



## AaronB

im 19 and i drive an Astra Sporthatch XP


----------



## Jarra Dave

Evening all. I'm 39 and here follows my last handful of motors, although in the past I have been known to drive a Lada Riva and a Honda Concerto!!!!




























Still in the E46 although it now sports M Sport bumpers, OEM Xenon's etc. (Will get some phots at the weekend).

And finally the wifes last two motors:



















All but the Fiesta were photographed before I discovered detailing, as can be seen by the lack of tyre dressing.

Dave

edit: Oops, just read post #1 - sorry I'm not Welsh.


----------



## Scud

Thats sweet Eliot


----------



## Scud

94Nissan said:


> Hey, I'm Luke, 14, and this is my project that will be completed in about 4-5 years lol
> (the car is also 14 years aswell )


4-5 yrs the tax maybe 1k for a yr then.............Bargin !


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ive got my push bike on order


----------



## Eliot Ness

Scud said:


> Thats sweet Eliot


Thanks Scud, but I deleted my post after I realized it was meant for members in Wales


----------



## CAB

26, and drive an Audi TT Quattro Sport 










http://www.xtr.me.uk/AudiTTQS


----------



## 94Luke

Eliot Ness said:


> Thanks Scud, but I deleted my post after I realized it was meant for members in Wales


Oh, I just realized too, but I think a lot of people not in Wales posted as well so I think I am alright.


----------



## 94Luke

Scud said:


> 4-5 yrs the tax maybe 1k for a yr then.............Bargin !


It will probably be a lot more than 1k when I'm done if brown has his ways!!!!!


----------



## 3dr

XTR said:


> 26, and drive an Audi TT Quattro Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www..xtr.me.uk/AudiTTQS


i take it that's a private then seeing as they didn't start doing the sport till 2005?


----------



## CAB

3dr said:


> i take it that's a private then seeing as they didn't start doing the sport till 2005?


Yeh it is... only 1000 made between 2005-06. 200 red, 200 avus silver, 200 silver, 200 blue, and 200 black.


----------



## nitro-rhys

18 got a kwak ninja 400


----------



## Glossmax

XTR said:


> 26, and drive an Audi TT Quattro Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www..xtr.me.uk/AudiTTQS


Love the angle that photo is taken at :thumb: perfect for the TT.


----------



## mark1319

21 drive a Vectra SRi Edition 100 2.0T running stage 3(250Bhp & 280lb/ft) amongst lots of other under the metal mods.


----------



## ReflexSilver

2002 1.8T Jetta GLS...fun lil car but i want something RWD next i am going to look for a supra or a 300ZX....either one TT i've wanted one for a very long time


----------



## Scud

Eliot Ness said:


> Thanks Scud, but I deleted my post after I realized it was meant for members in Wales


We are not like that in here m8, put it back up.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Scud said:


> We are not like that in here m8, put it back up.


Well said Scud. DW's open to all!


----------



## Deniance

28 years young Nissan Skyline 350 GT, (and im from Wales, YAY)


----------



## Huw

W3LSH said:


> I'm 23 and drive a Mk2 Golf G60 or the works derv


Nice car mate, saw it at Volksfest in Margem this year :driver:

Son loved alot


----------



## 106daz

20 (21 next week) and drive a 106Quiksilver.


----------



## Pole Position

hi my names jon and im an alcoholic......

oh hang on wrong thread 

anyway im 26 and this is my cupra tdi :driver:


















and this is what i would like next.....


----------



## evobaz

Pole Position said:


> and this is what i would like next.....


Get one - you'll love it:thumb:


----------



## Pole Position

ive never driven 1 but i just know I wont be disappointed :thumb:

I was always a scooby boy growing up but haven't liked any off the latest models especially this newest estate wanabee :lol:

my mate next door has an purple/lilac?? evo 6 and i just love it :argie:


----------



## evobaz

Pole Position said:


> my mate next door has an purple/lilac?? evo 6 and i just love it :argie:


Its not like this is it:lol:


----------



## Pole Position

that would be the 1 lol

take it thats yours then lookin at your avi

very nice mate


----------



## evobaz

Pole Position said:


> that would be the 1 lol
> 
> take it thats yours then lookin at your avi
> 
> very nice mate


Thanks mate - yes thats my one. :thumb:


----------



## ric type r

Almost 68 Drive a new civic Type R, In NHB.


----------



## RamSus

I drive a black 2000 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi (3.8 Supercharged with 240Bhp & 280lb/ft)


----------



## BarryMKIV

19 Years, Squeaky Clean 2001 VW Golf 1.6

Next: VW Golf GTI 25th Anniversary


----------



## TANNERS

29 
first ride yamaha ty 175 

1st escort rs turbo g 90 spec
2nd mondeo si 2000 16v m 95
3rd nissan sunny 1.4 gl g 89
4th nissan sunny gsx coupe f 89 
5th nissan 200sx k 93 with astra van r 98 and a toyota carolla 1.4 gs 2002 and a beta techno 250
6th and current mercedes vito 113 2.0 16v s 98 with zafira gsi turbo 53 04


----------



## Luckymonkey

Im 28 and drive a 54 plate Saab 93 Aero,

Waits for the old man jokes.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Luckymonkey said:


> Im 28 and drive a 54 plate Saab 93 Aero,
> 
> Waits for the old man jokes.


Let me guess - you're an architect or town planner?


----------



## TANNERS

not an old man just sensable b4 your time

old men drive em and accords cos theyve had years of buying ****


so well done m8 on a sweet ride

drop it on twenieees and no one will call you old man................:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360

Might as well join in:

40 years young;
Evo IX FQ360 (410BHP) in cool silver with loads of Carbon mods and a few tweaks 
520 D M-Sport in Space Grey.
Mondeo ST Tdci in Racing blue, chipped to 170BHP


----------



## pricey

I'm 22 and here's my baby,

Signum 2.8V6 Turbo, completely standard, 255 bhp.


----------



## evobaz

Gary-360 said:


> Might as well join in:
> 
> 40 years young;
> Evo IX FQ360 (410BHP) in cool silver with loads of Carbon mods and a few tweaks
> 520 D M-Sport in Space Grey.
> Mondeo ST Tdci in Racing blue, chipped to 170BHP


Get some pics up Gary:thumb:


----------



## rfmatt

W3LSH said:


> I'm 23 and drive a Mk2 Golf G60 or the works derv


Absolutely love it, completely beautiful in every way! Can you tell I'm a fan?
It was such as sad day when I sold my mk2 but new baby and larger house to modify it had to go, sad sad day.
But got plans now for an 81 mk1, year i was born! Bloody hard to find though.

My car now is my company car 07 plate Astra SXI Diesel

And the mrs drives this;


----------



## Gary-360

evobaz said:


> Get some pics up Gary:thumb:


I'll have to rake a few out Baz


----------



## thethinamerican

I'm 16 with a 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GT coupe:


----------



## white bellied

I'm 54 years young

Citroen C4 Picasso, good load space, lots of electronics and easy for my parents to get in/out!!

Next car? A motor-bike again, of course!! :lol:


----------



## Luckymonkey

mattjonescardiff said:


> Let me guess - you're an architect or town planner?


Nope, hydraulic engineer!
Just wanted something good looking, comfortable and fairly quick :driver:


----------



## Crnz

Hey im 20, 21 this friday and i own this car with my twin bro.




























Hopefully we will be buying a black 2002 wrx sti uk prodrive next week :car:

Cheers Daniel


----------



## RB320~067

40 and you know this rb320

here's a few pics





































next car,i'm not sure at the mo,really happy with what i got doesn't get used enough to get bored with,but who knows maybe a nissan gtr..


----------



## Crnz

nice subaru m8 :driver:


----------



## Mr.G

Audi S3 Quattro - 2001


----------



## Scud

Finally took a tidy pic( revive picture )


----------



## RB320~067

Scud said:


> Finally took a tidy pic( revive picture )


looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Nice pic Scud


----------



## clarkie34

Age;37 Current car;Nissan 350z


----------



## Audigangster

21 years; AUDI A4 2.0 TDI chiped to 170HP. Nice car but wery littel space inside.


----------



## ikon66

Audi TTS :detailer: and 50 :tumbleweed:


----------



## scd

2004 04 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Guards Red. Age 32yrs old


----------



## mattjonescardiff

scd said:


> 2004 04 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Guards Red. Age 31yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks good Steve :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

27 
BMW 330ci Clubsport 
Suzuki GSXR1000 K5


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Phil H said:


> 27
> BMW 330ci Clubsport
> Suzuki GSXR1000 K5


Show us some piccies Phil!


----------



## W3LSH

Haven't been in this thread for a while so excuse the late replies



Huw said:


> Nice car mate, saw it at Volksfest in Margem this year :driver:
> 
> Son loved alot


Thanks Huw :thumb:

The golf won first place in the mk2 cat 



rfmatt said:


> Absolutely love it, completely beautiful in every way! Can you tell I'm a fan?
> It was such as sad day when I sold my mk2 but new baby and larger house to modify it had to go, sad sad day.
> But got plans now for an 81 mk1, year i was born! Bloody hard to find though.
> 
> My car now is my company car 07 plate Astra SXI Diesel
> 
> And the mrs drives this;


Cheers rfmatt - good luck on finding your mk1. Make sure you check out Newportedition when you find one


----------



## 116ies

16 years old and 2008 116i, well not technically mine yet until December 1st... delivery day


----------



## mattjonescardiff

116ies said:


> 16 years old and 2008 116i, well not technically mine yet until December 1st... delivery day


What's a 116i buddy? Haven't heard of that?


----------



## philworrall

Here is my motor, she is an '87 Testarossa.

She is a bit of a garage queen as I spend most of my time detailing.

View attachment 5430


View attachment 5431


Phil


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

mattjonescardiff said:


> What's a 116i buddy? Haven't heard of that?


Presumably a BMW 116? Nice birthday present!!


----------



## Huw

Nice car Phil, liking that a lot.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

RussZS said:


> Presumably a BMW 116? Nice birthday present!!


ahh yes.

^^^^^^^^^^^Gorgeous Italian up there Phil.


----------



## htid

26 and bmw M3 evolution 98

owned for 2.5 years now


----------



## johnnyg

i am 33 and this is my car vectra sri sat nav


----------



## mattjonescardiff

The grill certainly makes it look a lot meaner^^^^^^^^


----------



## 116ies

RussZS said:


> Presumably a BMW 116? Nice birthday present!!


thanks mate, plenty of saving had to be done as you'd imagine

some incredible cars in this thread!


----------



## rilstone

19, Golf mk4 1.8t 150ps (standard) remapped to 197ps plus bmc cda and cat back exhaust takes that to 215(ish!)

Nathan


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Ok well 42, unfortunately.

This is my fleet:
2000 Toyota Avensis Auto-currenst Mrs Planktons Car.
2002 Volvo V40 Diesel, my motor.
2004 Kia Sorrento Auto-for weekends out and towing.
56 Plate Tranny for plumbing and detailing business.

All motors are ex fleet with over 100k miles that I buy, detail and sell. The best of the bunch I keep for a bit. The Toyota has 210k on it, the Volvo has 170k, the Kia has 240k and my Tranny had 92k on it when I got it in September.

All now look like new, except the van as it has farm **** all over it, but a quick powerwash will sort it.

I've posted pics of them before except the Kia.


----------



## OILRS

Hi there im from north wales few pics of my 
car


----------



## R32rob

Northwales also!! :wave:

27 and have a 53 plate R32 (my baby) and an 08 mk2 leon cupra 2.0t.

Love both cars to bits!


----------



## evobaz

Nice Cossie mate:thumb:

Imperial Blue Cossie with Rondells:argie:

(I know of a nice one for sale if you know anyone. Ash black, 34000 miles, leather, mountail of service history etc £13K)


----------



## OILRS

evobaz said:


> Nice Cossie mate:thumb:
> 
> Imperial Blue Cossie with Rondells:argie:
> 
> (I know of a nice one for sale if you know anyone. Ash black, 34000 miles, leather, mountail of service history etc £13K)


Hi mate cheers, best bet would be to get it on 
here in the for sale section rsownersclub


----------



## mattjonescardiff

RB320~067 said:


> 40 and you know this rb320
> 
> here's a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next car,i'm not sure at the mo,really happy with what i got doesn't get used enough to get bored with,but who knows maybe a nissan gtr..


GTR!!! GTR!!!:devil:


----------



## buckas

Age: 23

Current car : AUDI A3 1.8T Quattro Sport 6 owned for 2 years



















Currently for sale > http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/760091.htm

on auto-trader aswell

drew


----------



## rinns

No pictures as both are in need of a clean and the winter wax but sadly I suffer from not enough time syndrome!

I'm 33 and have a 56 Audi Q7 S-line 3.0 D (Ice Silver) and a Sapphire black 56 BMW 325 M-sport.

The Q7 has a large scratch that needs repairing and then I need to get a detailer in to give it some TLC


----------



## mattjonescardiff

rinns said:


> No pictures as both are in need of a clean and the winter wax but sadly I suffer from not enough time syndrome!
> 
> I'm 33 and have a 56 Audi Q7 S-line 3.0 D (Ice Silver) and a Sapphire black 56 BMW 325 M-sport.
> 
> The Q7 has a large scratch that needs repairing and then I need to get a detailer in to give it some TLC


Nice cars. The Q7 is a rather large beast! How bad is the scratch? Can you feel it with your finger nail?


----------



## Glossmax

Some really nice motors in this thread.


----------



## a15cro

Age:- 38

Cars:- 2007 Mazda3 MPS (wife has RX8)


----------



## S63

1 year old today!
two kerbed rims, my fault, bonnet keyed and rear bumper tapped at least 4 times not my fault, the joys of living in London.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

S500 said:


> 1 year old today!
> two kerbed rims, my fault, bonnet keyed and rear bumper tapped at least 4 times not my fault, the joys of living in London.


Haven't you sorted that bonnet yet, you lazy bugger?! Sorry, Lazy, grumpy bugger.


----------



## littlejack

just changed my car to an amazing citreon c4 vts


----------



## evo360

39 years
escort rs turbo civic type r and the beast evo9 360


----------



## evobaz

evo360 said:


> 39 years
> escort rs turbo civic type r and the beast evo9 360


MLR member?


----------



## mattjonescardiff

evo360 said:


> 39 years
> escort rs turbo civic type r and the beast evo9 360


Nice garage. :thumb: Any photos?


----------



## Scud

evo360 said:


> 39 years
> escort rs turbo civic type r and the beast evo9 360


Pics ?


----------



## ric type r

68, Honda Civic Type R 07


----------



## swordjo

24= 2001 MK3 Ibiza Cupra 1.8T, 1998 Alfa 146 Ti and a 1991 Mazda Eunos Roadster 1.6.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ric type r said:


> 68, Honda Civic Type R 07


Very sleek ric. Nice car.


----------



## ASTRA 07

Im from Argoed just outside Blackwood, I'm 19 and heres my car....


----------



## Jimb0

I'm from a small village outside Chepstow, and on a foggy day i cant see England in the distance about 10miles away 

I'm 22 and i drive a 2006 Black Skoda Fabia vRS.










(see needs lowering i know :-/)


----------



## Glossmax

ASTRA 07 said:


> Im from Argoed just outside Blackwood, I'm 19 and heres my car....


Liking the wheel choice :thumb:


----------



## Porscha

currently on my second Boxster, looking for a 360 next as prices fall


----------



## willster174

I am 34 and we have a peugeot 307cc and a puma 1.7


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Porscha said:


> currently on my second Boxster, looking for a 360 next as prices fall


Very nice.


----------



## akimel

*My Luthien*

I'm 56 and Luthien is my past-mid-life crisis. She's a 2007 S2000.










Cheers,
Al


----------



## Phil H

very nice!


----------



## Vyker

24yrs - BMW 330Ci


----------



## Gitski

Hi,

I'm 42 (an old geezer for this site ?)

My ride is this:









strengely, yet to be caught by one of these:









What next ?

One of these would be nice !


----------



## Noakesy85

23 and i drive a BMW 318is coupe (M3 Rep)


----------



## evo360

Scud said:


> Pics ?


sorry i havnt replied been away working just got back today will get pics posted 
now i going to i my xmas dinner


----------



## badly_dubbed

my car: Seat Ibiza FR 1.9TDi 130 remaped to 183bhp, schmidt TH line 3piece split rims (8.5j and 9j)x16, rayvern air-ride (fast front to rear kit)this week  pioneer avic touch screen sat nav, bi-xenons










im 23


----------



## Noakesy85

Dude that is one seriously sweet Seat


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks dude


----------



## OILRS

badly_dubbed said:


> my car: Seat Ibiza FR 1.9TDi 130 remaped to 183bhp, schmidt TH line 3piece split rims (8.5j and 9j)x16, rayvern air-ride (fast front to rear kit)this week  pioneer avic touch screen sat nav, bi-xenons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im 23


Thats one hell of a crackin pic mate well done :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

thanks dude but i cant take any credit as i didnt take it
:lol:


----------



## Glossmax

As above great effect, looks unreal but isn't :thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw

23yrs, 1993 mk1 Golf Sportline (one of 449 made)

Want something newer next, quite fancy a Fabia VRS, an Ibiza Cupra 20VT or Ibiza 130pd :thumb:


----------



## ChazBEmodified

28, and here is my baby


----------



## ST_Matt

23 and driving a 57 Fiesta ST.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

27 driving an 07 Fiesta ST, but changing to a 57 Clio R27 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dave t

31, Black Lexus IS 200, think the next car would be another IS200/Altezza a Tom`s 280 (if I can find one)


----------



## mart.

26 and drive a tuned saab 9-3 and audi A3........


----------



## Puntoboy

25 - Fiat Punto GT and a Fiat Bravo Sport 150MJET.

One of the Bravo:










Punto is in the projects section.


----------



## cosmo

45 and drive these in the summer

mk6 fiesta everyday though


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Nice!


----------



## Nick Shaw

I'm 19, and I'm driving a Y-Reg Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Lots of new Wales members lately so show us some photos of your motor chaps!


----------



## Clb Ltd

oilcosworth said:


> Hi there im from north wales few pics of my
> car


that is mint is it for sale :thumb:


----------



## VVT

I'm 19 and drive a Suzuki Ignis Sport.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

I'm 42 from Newport and drive this:driver:


----------



## rodders

I'm 22 and I'm driving a 2006 ford focus estate. I need the big boot because I play wheelchair basketball and always have to take 2 wheelchairs with me.
Otherwise I would have bought the ST model.


----------



## Jock R26

nickygixer-k5 said:


> I'm 42 from Newport and drive this:driver:
> View attachment 10725
> 
> 
> View attachment 10726


Awesome car Nick:doublesho


----------



## Jock R26

Hi:wave: i'm Stephen, 30 and drive a Renault Megane Sport R26.


----------



## badly_dubbed

Davy 24 and this is mine


----------



## Clb Ltd

badly_dubbed said:


> Davy 24 and this is mine


love them rims :thumb:


----------



## zetec_paul

I'm 24 had had alot of cars since passing me test below are a few 

Ford focus 1.6 Zetec - was bought standard then modified the outside only.


















Golf 1.8 20v Turbo anniversary replica

















Audi A4 TDI sport

















Tried to go sensible and bought a Focus TDCI ghia but it just wasn't me









Mini Cooper









Subaru impreza WRX running 330BHP (miss this loads)

























Seat leon cupra R (yellow)

























Now i have below BMW compact and Seat leon cupra R black

















Also picking up a MK5 Golf GT TDI today and hoping to get another Impreza in the new year


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^^ interesting history, thanks for posting. 

How come you're going to run so many cars? Just like having the choice or will you get rid of the BMW/Seat when the golf/scooby come?


----------



## zetec_paul

mattjonescardiff said:


> ^^^^^ interesting history, thanks for posting.
> 
> How come you're going to run so many cars? Just like having the choice or will you get rid of the BMW/Seat when the golf/scooby come?


Cupra R and leon will be sold soon and like you suggested will be replaced with the Golf for work etc then hopefuly get another scooby for fun and summer times.

If i had the money and was abit older id have loads of cars


----------



## cosmo

Age.........uh, old enough :thumb:

Cars.....Escort Cosworth, Mk6 Fiesta and Mondeo ST


----------



## joelee

27 mint 1999 Vw golf gti 1.8t:driver:


----------



## welshowz

23 and i drive this


----------



## keano

I'm 20, and am unfortunate enough to own a clio


----------



## ad172

Well here is my old Clio. Got it when I was 20

Sorry it wasn't clean as I had just blasted up to Mid Wales









Here's the current beast. Had it for the last five years and love it to bits. Discovered deatailing in the last few months so following a big Christmas order she is going to be getting some TLC on the paintwork!


----------



## mr-ponting

Heres my Corsa D 1.7 CDTi
Im 19 and from Mountain Ash, Nr Aberdare


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Nice colour combo^^^^^

Welcome to Detailing World.


----------



## xyber

28, full Milltek with sports cats, Bentley CGT splits. Got KWv3 coilovers and Hotchkis RS4 anti roll bars going on in the new year, followed by an MRC custom remap


----------



## Testor VTS

I'm 19, and here's my Citroen Xsara VTS:










(sorry, phone pic.)



















This was before I found Detailig World, and at that time the car was only polished :wall:

Will post a proper writeup as soon as the weather warms up and I can do the whole process :wave:


----------



## brutalbobby

I'm 39 and here's mine :-


----------



## brutalbobby

And the other one:-


----------



## brutalbobby

In the back ground is my run around.
Sorry for taking up 3 posts.
Jeff


----------



## Chris424

I am 21 and have a Focus ST 


















I worked really hard to get it and love every minute of it


----------



## jontymo

Yes i'm English but moved into an apartment in Cardiff Bay today for 6 months whilst helping out at one of our factories so i guess i can join in LOL.

Brand spanky new 320d coupe highline auto in silver with red leather!!!!!

Jontymo


----------



## cosmo

brutalbobby said:


> In the back ground is my run around.
> Sorry for taking up 3 posts.
> Jeff


Have you had the 'Liner' back now Jeff :thumb:


----------



## ambisaab

Ooops.... not in Wales !! Sorry


----------

